# Looking for ideas on Overhead Storage



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm looking for some ideas on overhead storage of rolling stock.
I read Randy's post on storing boxes including the design in fine woodworking. I'm thinking of something less bulky and probably out of wood.

I have 2 available areas in my garage/office/man cave ceiling that are 27 inches wide and a little over 12 feet long. If I keep it about 2 feet from the wall I can get 5 tracks (or sets of grooves) in each side, 10 feet long for 100 lineal ft. of storage. I would hang it 11 inches from the ceiling to match the existing top shelf.

Here's a picture of the 2 spaces available between the light fixtures and attic access panels










Ideas, comments, pictures, and links are appreciated.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I use these: http://www.homedepot.com/p/HyLoft-45-in-x-45-in-Ceiling-Storage-Unit-00625/202516532

And a similar option but you can raise/lower the entire unit: http://www.homedepot.com/p/qv/100464807


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Perhaps something here will be appropriate.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Tommy, it's not what you asked for, but how about replacing a couple of your access panels with something like this, but longer, and using multiple shelves:





They're very expensive though. And I think they ripped this guy off, check out the DIY version:





I finally put in a pull-down stair to access my garage attic a couple years ago, and that really helped. But it's too cumbersome to climb up with anything bulky or delicate. So I'd like to install one of these babies (the DIY version), not for train storage, but just hauling stuff up for transfer to elsewhere in the attic. But, a long unit might be workable for train storage. Have to probably dust-proof it somehow though.

Just rambling,
Cliffy


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the links. It gave me some ideas.
Cliffy - Very nice but it is a hip shaped roof so I only have 1- 1/2 to 2 feet of attic space at the panels. Not much attic.

So I am thinking of building something out of wood. I am also shortening the length to 8 feet.
If the long length were the rails I could add cross members for support and attachment. 

My first sketch was using dowels as the cross members into drilled rails.










That seem a bit labor intensive and would require some large rails. What if I just add cross members to the bottom of the wood rails.










Well, time to think some more.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Seems like good ideas Tommy. Maybe some aluminum angle for your cross-pieces and even long members, that would take the loads fairly effectively. 

Lowes & Home Depot sell threaded rod real cheap, if you look for it in the electrical department (for conduit hangers). Might use that for your verticals. 

Don't mean to beat the drum, but you might possibly consider a frame that you lower from the ceiling, perhaps w/ a harbor freight hoist, just to get things down to waist height for easier loading.

Looking forward to seeing whatever you decide on,
Cliffy


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

put your boards on edge for less sag, crown in center.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

aaahhhh
Like this










Going to look at some wood tomorrow. SWMBO likes walnut

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

By Jove, I think you've got it!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Be careful using wood as it can end up being very heavy.

Another thing to keep in mind, once the hanging shelves are in place, your fluorescent lights are not going to be much good unless you lower them.


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Don't forget the have cross barriers at each end to keep your rolling stock from free rolling off your hoist system.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

So I went and looked at some wood and aluminum. 
Ended up buying some aluminum channel 57/64” x 9/16”x 1/16 thick, 1/4” dia threaded rod and 1” square pine. I’m planning on painting the pine the same as the ceiling. Not sure if I will paint the aluminum and the threaded rods.
Thanks to Cliffy I started thinking more about being able to raise and lower it. So I am thinking of a bottom frame of aluminum. Aluminum will also help with the weight. Not too worried about the lights as I have six fluorescent fixtures (2 in the center and 2 on each side wall). I usually have the center ones turned off. I haven’t figured out what kind of rail stop or barrier I will have but I’m thinking about it.
I decided to try an attached rack first, Rails are 8 feet long, cross members are 28” long spaced 24” on center to match the roof joists. Might attach aluminum angle on the ends to stiffen and strengthen the frame.
Here’s my bosses checking my design and layout progress.




























Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice progress, Tommy!


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

To attach the wood rails to the aluminum channel, I will drill a 5/32” hole in the aluminum, countersink and attach with #6 x 5/8” screws. I’m also thinking of using epoxy at final assembly.











For attaching the rods to the ceiling. I found these but a little expensive at $2.00 apiece. 











So, I played with drilling a scrap of the aluminum channel. One at 7/32” to accept a #10 screw and the other at 1/4” to accept the threaded rod.




















I haven't decided on the length of the screw yet.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

You're on a roll Tommy!

One alternative to the $2 rod hangers might be the following, but it would take more work. In the attic, above the rafters, secure a board across the ceiling joists. Then, using an extra long drill bit, drill thru the sheetrock and that board (or vice versa). Or, heck with the cross-board, and drill a hole up through the ceiling joist. Either way, make the hole generous for the hanger rod, say, 5/16 or even 3/8. Then, put a T-nut on top of the hole in the cross-board or joist. 

But, like I said, it's more work. And for $2/per, maybe that's the better solution.

Keep at it brutha!

===>Cliffy


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Today was assembly day for the first one










Frame done










And its up!!!










And Loaded



















Randy - Your right - I will probably be lowering the center lights

Soon I will start the second one 

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

looks great Tommy.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

GeeeEeZ. But Tommy ....ifn ya lower the lights....

The trains will be in the dark....... ( joke )

I made a rough guess your loadings are about 10 pounds per attach point....not bad!!

Nice project....add small end bumpers....at one end....with a slight down grade in same direction...a removable gate for the unloading end.....then the cars won't go bump in the middle of the night....

Dirk


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Tommy:

Hmm ,Location: Southern California! To paraphrase the Graduate: "I've got just one word - earthquakes"!! 

You might consider some type of netting or other restraint. I am located 30ish miles from the recent Napa earthquake, a 6.0. I have shelving for my rolling stock that I'm going to hang some inexpensive bird netting over the face of with a bit of Velcro.

Mark


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice job Tommy.

Earthquakes came to my mind, too.

You could rap a thin bungee type cord around the whole apparatus at somewhere near mid point of the rolling stock height.

I bought about 30+ feet of 1/4 inch thick cord at a marine store to go around parts of my suspended layout.










-Ted


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

**** Habilis - Yes, earthquake construction is a part of life here.
So until I come up with a fence design, I acted on your comment and strung some wire to create a barrier.
Wife and daughter also had earthquake concerns.




















Ted, since mine is a straight run, I'm thinking a wood side fence.

Now Dirk's gate suggestion. Sounds good.
If I took 1/16 inch dowel, glued strips onto it, added some gussets and drilled the 1 inch rail, I could make 5 individual removable gates. Add a piece of wood or metal drilled on the ends to slide on the threaded rods and the gates would be locked in place.










Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Tommy:

Don't forget the wall shelves. Hate to see 'ole #41 become "one with the concrete"!

Mark


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow Tommie, you work fast!


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark - Fortunately #41 survived the 5.1 quake we had in March. But I do need to add something. 

Cliff - I only had Friday and Saturday to do actual construction. Now I'm back to just thinking and sketching.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------

